# Dust Collector? Jet Vortex Cone 1.5HP 1PH 115/230V 2-Micron Canister vs. Powermatic TurboCone 1.75HP



## Defend_U (Nov 23, 2016)

Guys,

Looking to outfit my shop (basement enclosure of about a 15' x 30' space) with a dust collector. I am going back and forth between the Jet Vortex Cone Dust Collector 1.5HP 1PH 115/230V 2-Micron Canister, and the Powermatic TurboCone Dust Collector 1.75HP 1PH 115/230V 2-Micron Canis. The Jet is about $150 cheaper than the Powermatic.

I don't mind spending the extra money on the Powermatic if it is money well spent. Curious as to the collective opinion offered here.

Both are on sale beginning on 11/25 and the sale only runs until 11/28, so I am on the clock here. Thoughts? If you own either one, or have heard good things or bad things about either one, please share it here.

Thanks.

Greco


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I had the Jet Vortex and it is a pretty good one. I would expect it to provide 500-600 cfm. an not believe he numbers that Jet or Powermatic provide..

I would guess that the Powermatic will give you maybe 50-100 cfm more than the Jet. They both appear to ave the same filter.


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

I bought the Powermatic about a year ago. I replaced a 1.5 HP 15 year old Shop Fox DC that had finally seen it's better days. I have to say the Powermatic DC has been a great addition. I did not think I would use the remote control that comes standard on it, but now that I have it, I use it all the time and don't think I will ever go back. Changing of the bags is pretty simple with the snap ring. A lot easier than the Shop Fox was. As far as suction performance, it is definitely better than the Shop Fox, but to be honest not as great as I had hopped. I do like the extras on it, and am overall very happy with it, but I think I would save the money and go with the Jet if I had it to do over again, and may eve go with a stronger HP Grizzly model for the same money.
Just my thoughts.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Another factor is that the impeller on the Powermatic is 12" versus 11" on the Jet. The Powermatic is going to out perform the Jet based on motor size and impeller size. Everything else seems to be very similar.

Again as I mentioned before I have absolutely no reason to believe the cfm that they provide for the machines.

So, the Powermatic is $150 more but will have slightly more suck and cfm. Is it worth the extra dollars…????


----------

